# Everything Attachments in Conover, NC



## StudeHudson (11 mo ago)

Everything Attachments 
1506 Emmanuel Church Rd 
Conover, NC 28613​
They make a very nice tooth bar for front end loaders. 
Anyone with a Kioti 4030 loader that is close by their place ?
Need dimensions to make one for this application, and having one on hand would be the best way so nothing is lost in translation.








Get The Best Bucket Toothbar Custom Made For Your Tractor


Get the industry leading Wicked toothbar custom made for your tractor bucket. We offer free shipping on our Hardox armor plated toothbar that will make your bucket WICKED!



www.everythingattachments.com


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I prefer the ATI version myself because the grouser tips are all replaceable. Far as being the 'best' that is 100% conjecture on the part of the manufacturer, aka: Advertising hype.


----------



## StudeHudson (11 mo ago)

I like the cutting edge on these vs the ATI version for what I want it for.
It reminds me of the kg blades on our caterpillar land clearing equipment when I worked for a logging company.
I took measurements and they will build a bar to fit what I have. 
I also have ordered their Wicked grapple for compact tractors along with a pallet forks quick attach.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

*All personal preference*. I rarely use my ATI it's usually leaning against the wall in the shed. It's easy on and easy off. Only time I use it is when I'm diffing something and that is rarely.

For any company to state 'it's the best' is strictly advertising hype and I'll leave it at that because there is no 'best'. All comes down to what works in a particular situation. Like says a GM pickup is best and none of the other brands are any good. Strictly advertising hype.


----------

